

Ask HN: Any current CLEAR 4G WiMAX users out there willing to offer reviews? - p3ll0n

I am looking to purchase a plan in Houston, Texas which according to CLEAR has great coverage (very likely), however, I am still curious about the following:<p>+ speed and stability of the connection (are folks really seeing the 6 mb/s download speed they advertise?)<p>+ presence of filters, bandwidth throttling, etc.<p>+ ease of setup<p>+ true cost of ownership<p>Also if anyone has terminated their two year contract early ... was it easy? unbelievably painful?
======
malbiniak
CLEAR in Chicago is pretty reliable, and speeds hit as advertised. I haven't
come across any filters or throttling, but I didn't like the USB-only options
or the pricing for roaming (3g) and ultimately went over to Sprint/Overdrive.

CLEAR in Chicago offers month-to-month for $40/mo. You sure about the 2 year
commitment in Houston?

